# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  معرفي مشاور خيلي خوب

## پرستش

سلام به همگي 
من دانش آموز دوازدهم رشته رياضي هستم و سال ٩٨ كنكور دارم 
و در به در دنبال يه مشاور خيلي خوب هستم (تو تهران) كه هم هزينه ي مناسب داشته باشه، هم سابقه ي خوبي داشته باشه و واقعاً مشاور رتبه هاي دو رقمي سه رقمي بوده باشه. نه مثل بقيه بياد الكي بزنه اسم اين بنده خداهارو.
ممنون ميشم معرفي كنيد

----------


## Churchill

با هزینه مناسب فقط میشه تو تهران از دور برای مشاور دست تکون داد

----------


## dr.Genius

دکتر افشار 
البته هزینش شاید زیاد مناسب نباشه
حداقل وویس هاشو گوش بده

----------


## Churchill

مشاور های خوب عملا فله ای بر میدارن دانش آموز و یه سالن میگیرن بیشتر که بدرد نمیخوره و نمیان واسه یه نفر وقت خودشون رو تلف کنن تا جایی که من میدونم نیم ساعت تا 200 تومن هم میگیرن 
اینایی هم که سالی 3 تا 4 تا رتبه میدن (البته تلاش دانش آموزهاست)سالی 1000 تا رتبه 5 رقمی میدن ولی فقط رتبه های تکشون بیرون میفته و میگن شون 
اگه واقعا میخوای مشاور بگیری یه تحصیلکرده و دانشجو مرتبت با رشتت خیلی بهتره چون این راه رو رفته و وقتش بازه و میتونه حین تحصیل در بازه های مختلف کنکور کمکت کنه و ارزون تر هم هست

----------


## reza2018

> سلام به همگي 
> من دانش آموز دوازدهم رشته رياضي هستم و سال ٩٨ كنكور دارم 
> و در به در دنبال يه مشاور خيلي خوب هستم (تو تهران) كه هم هزينه ي مناسب داشته باشه، هم سابقه ي خوبي داشته باشه و واقعاً مشاور رتبه هاي دو رقمي سه رقمي بوده باشه. نه مثل بقيه بياد الكي بزنه اسم اين بنده خداهارو.
> ممنون ميشم معرفي كنيد


تعریف سینا تهرانی رو زیاد شنیدم.

----------


## sidmeier

همونطور که بچه ها گفتن مشاورای خوب تعداد زیادی دانش اموز بر میدارن و یا خیلی هزینه دریافت می کنن اگه مث افشار برای خودت وقت بزارن برای همه یه برنامه میدن ( برو تو همین انجمن تجربه ی بچه هارو بخون ) ی دانشجوی رشته خودت انتخاب بهتریه

----------


## METTIX

> سلام به همگي 
> من دانش آموز دوازدهم رشته رياضي هستم و سال ٩٨ كنكور دارم 
> و در به در دنبال يه مشاور خيلي خوب هستم (تو تهران) كه هم هزينه ي مناسب داشته باشه، هم سابقه ي خوبي داشته باشه و واقعاً مشاور رتبه هاي دو رقمي سه رقمي بوده باشه. نه مثل بقيه بياد الكي بزنه اسم اين بنده خداهارو.
> ممنون ميشم معرفي كنيد


دوست عزیز اصلا سمت این مشاورایی که اسم در کردن نرو علاوه بر هزینه بسیار زیادی که ازت میگیرن(بعضیاشون سالی 10 میلیونم میگیرن) چون دانش آموزای زیادی دارن یه نسخه واسه همه مپیچن و نظارتی روت ندارن و بدتر از مسیر درست منحرفت میکنن 
این تجربه رو چند تا ازهمکلاسیام داشتن که حدود 5 میلیون ازشون واسه یه سال گرفت یکی از همین مشاورای به نام شیراز(من شیرازی هستم ) و الان رتبه شون در حد پرستاری آزاد شده درحالی که واقعا پتانسیل پزشکی رو داشتن 
بهترین مشاور  دانشجوی رشته های تاپ هستن که این مسیر کنکور رو واقعا خودشون رفتن 
من خودم میتونم کمکت کنم سوالی داشتی پیام خصوصی بده

----------


## matrooke

> تعریف سینا تهرانی رو زیاد شنیدم.


سمت این بشر ها نرید :Yahoo (4): ))چیزایی دیده شده از نزدیک که دزد هم همچین کاری نمیکنن
کلا ایلیا ایمانی سینا تهرانی میلاد رحیمی و...

----------


## Hans_Landa

نظر من اینه که یه سری نکات مشاوره ای که برا چیدن برنامه و تست و آزمون گیری از خود و ... هست رو بخون (کانال تلگرامی زیاده سرچ هم بکنی هست). و خودت برنامتو بچین... .
بهترین شخص برای چیدن برنامه خودتی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## reza2018

> سمت این بشر ها نرید))چیزایی دیده شده از نزدیک که دزد هم همچین کاری نمیکنن
> کلا ایلیا ایمانی سینا تهرانی میلاد رحیمی و...


اون اولی رو شدیدا موافقم....طرف 1روز مونده به کنکور پک50درصدی زیست میفروخت :Yahoo (21):

----------


## پرستش

> سمت این بشر ها نرید))چیزایی دیده شده از نزدیک که دزد هم همچین کاری نمیکنن
> کلا ایلیا ایمانی سینا تهرانی میلاد رحیمی و...


در مورد اين افراد تحقيق كردم اتفاقاً و همون شاهد شاهكاراشون بودم

----------


## architect1372

وقتی مشاور گرفتی و پولتو خورد و هیچ کار خاصی هم برات انجام نداد اونوقت می فهمی هیچ مشاوری بهتر از خودت نیست.
از منِ تجربه دار در این زمینه بشنو ، مشاور فقط حروم کردن پول و پشیمونی بعدش برات می مونه.
همونطور که بچه ها گفتن این مشاورایی که مشاور رتبه های برتر بودن مشاور رتبه های خیلی بالا هم بودن ولی صداشو درنمیارن.
در ضمن کنکور فقط یه فرمول داره : درس خوندن درس خوندن درس خوندن.
هیچ مشاوری راه حل عجیب و خاصی تو چنته نداره ک برای شما رو کنه.
شما فقط بشین بخون قبول میشی ، به همین راحتی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M.javaddd

بهترین مشاور [خودتی]....

----------


## marzie_

اگه خیلی دوست داری مشاور داشته باشی و فکر میکنی اگه نگیری از بقیه عقبی (چنین چیزی نیست اما من احساست رو درک میکنم) فعلا فقط برای یک ماه مشاور بگیر و اگه دیدی آره خوبه ادامه بده و به نظرم همون دانشجو های پزشکی به قول دوستان بهترن چون تعداد کمی دانش آموز میگیرن من مشاورای تیک رو پیشنهاد میدم . پیگیرند و هزینه زیادی هم نمیگیرن

----------


## Alireza_79ez

همونجوری ک دوستان گفتن سمت این مشاورا ک اسم درکردن نرو اینا چون هرکدومشون 200 _300تا دانش اموز دارن نمیرسن رسیدگی کنن و از سرشون بازت میکنن
مشاوران سیب ترش و الفا مثبت رو زیاد شنیدم البته من خودم مشاور ندارم چون کلا نمیتونم قبول کنم کسی بهم بگه چیکارکن چیکارنکن!

----------

